# Will Breezy Hollow and Lost Lure Creek grass and trees turn green?



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

Both Breezy Hollow and Lost Lure Creek are on Autumn colours for me here in Australia. Are they orange around the world too; and does anyone know if they will stay orange or change to green? Summer started here already but it is still all orange.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2017)

They're orange for everyone, as the game is set to the seasons of the northern hemisphere. In a few days, there should be snow on the ground. The leaves won't be turning green until about the end of February.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> They're orange for everyone, as the game is set to the seasons of the northern hemisphere. In a few days, there should be snow on the ground. The leaves won't be turning green until about the end of February.



That?s great news, I love the snow in AC. Silly me I should have realised it is set to Northern Hemisphere seasons like all of the AC games.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes it was all green in November before it was available internationally.
I really love the snow and hope it turns snowy! xD


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

I didn’t start playing until right at the time it released everywhere so I missed the green stage.
ETA oh hooray it snowed!


----------



## Destron (Dec 10, 2017)

My first AC game was City Folk in the Wii and I got it fo Christmas so there was snow on the ground the first time I played. Because of this the snow is my favorite time.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

Me too @Destron! I think it was a wonderful introduction to AC because fishing with the controller was so life like! I’m loving the snow.


----------

